# RAM upgrade advice for Lenovo G50-70 Laptop



## Dheerendra Binwal (Jun 9, 2015)

Guys i wanna upgrade 4GB RAM in my laptop. Which brand Should I go for and from where should I buy it?
(Description of RAM - 1600MHz, DDR3L, 4GB)


----------



## deathblade (Jun 9, 2015)

Ur ram latency?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 10, 2015)

Install *CPU-Z* and post screenshot of its *memory* tab.


----------



## DK_WD (Jun 11, 2015)

Dheerendra Binwal said:


> Guys i wanna upgrade 4GB RAM in my laptop. Which brand Should I go for and from where should I buy it?
> (Description of RAM - 1600MHz, DDR3L, 4GB)



Hi Dheerendra binwal,

Just a suggestion, maybe you could add 2 sticks of 4GB RAM. if you run 2 RAM sticks, you will be running memory in dual channel which will be a greater increase in performance than running a single stick in single channel.


----------



## Dheerendra Binwal (Jun 12, 2015)

deathblade said:


> Ur ram latency?



Hello,
 My RAM's CAS Latency is 11.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> Install *CPU-Z* and post screenshot of its *memory* tab.


Hello SaiyanGoku,
 Posting Screenshots of *Memory* and *SPD* Tab.






- - - Updated - - -



DK_WD said:


> Hi Dheerendra binwal,
> 
> Just a suggestion, maybe you could add 2 sticks of 4GB RAM. if you run 2 RAM sticks, you will be running memory in dual channel which will be a greater increase in performance than running a single stick in single channel.



Hello,
 I wanna use my 2GB stick also. So I guess I will go for 2GB in one slot and 4GB in another slot. But can you help me with which one should I buy?


----------



## DK_WD (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi [MENTION=316061]Dheerendra Binwal[/MENTION], 

Most motherboards like to see RAM pairs installed when using two or more RAM sticks. RAM speeds match with what you have with you and order the same frequency RAM, otherwise the slowest RAM is the default speed for both of them.  

With the different size of RAM, you are not able to use the double channel function for performance.


----------



## Dheerendra Binwal (Jun 15, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> Hi [MENTION=316061]Dheerendra Binwal[/MENTION],
> 
> Most motherboards like to see RAM pairs installed when using two or more RAM sticks. RAM speeds match with what you have with you and order the same frequency RAM, otherwise the slowest RAM is the default speed for both of them.
> 
> With the different size of RAM, you are not able to use the double channel function for performance.



How much performance difference will be there? And is there will be any harm to my motherboard if i will use different sized RAM's?
Am attaching screenshots of CPU and Mainboard tabs.


----------



## DK_WD (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi [MENTION=316061]Dheerendra Binwal[/MENTION],

In real world terms you will get a 5-20% performance increase with dual channel when running benchmarks. You probably won't notice it in terms of speed though. So no need to worry to much regarding channels, but its good to have the Dual channel because it can do more and do it faster. The basically dual channel has two roads to move information compared to one road.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 15, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> Hi [MENTION=316061]Dheerendra Binwal[/MENTION],
> 
> Most motherboards like to see RAM pairs installed when using two or more RAM sticks. RAM speeds match with what you have with you and order the same frequency RAM, otherwise the slowest RAM is the default speed for both of them.
> 
> With the different size of RAM, you are not able to use the double channel function for performance.



+1 Agreed, 8 GB RAM is the standard norm these days anyway


----------



## Dheerendra Binwal (Jun 15, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> Hi [MENTION=316061]Dheerendra Binwal[/MENTION],
> 
> In real world terms you will get a 5-20% performance increase with dual channel when running benchmarks. You probably won't notice it in terms of speed though. So no need to worry to much regarding channels, but its good to have the Dual channel because it can do more and do it faster. The basically dual channel has two roads to move information compared to one road.



Okay I will go for Dual Channel i guess. I guess 4GB will be enough for most of the Games. I have Hynex RAM installed, Can i use Corsair or G.Skill of same specification or it will be better to go with same brand?

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> +1 Agreed, 8 GB RAM is the standard norm these days anyway


I didn't get your " +1 agreed " comment. 

- - - Updated - - -

I wanna play game in low or medium setting n record it too. 4GB will be enough?


----------



## patkim (Jun 15, 2015)

just as a caution make sure that your laptop does support RAM more than 4 GB. Else the excess will be of no use. 
Presence of free RAM Slot may not always mean possibility of upgrade if the laptop came pre-installed with it's max RAM capacity, just in worst case situation.

Also I assume you have 64 Bit OS as 32 Bit OS shall not see any RAM > 4 GB as well.

BTW I could not see many of images in the post. It somehow opens a blank page.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 15, 2015)

What I meant is instead of going for 4+2 GB , go for a 4+4 GB Dual channel kit


----------



## jeniscott (Jun 15, 2015)

purchased lenovo G50-70(59-417110) it is with 2gb ram and dos and i introduced windows 8.1  i feels it is bit laggy and moderate i think it is ram issue 
so i need to redesign my ram and i need to include another 4gb ram 
WHICH RAM IS SUITABLE DDR3 OR DDR3L IF WE INSTALL DDR3 DO I GET ANY PROB


----------



## Dheerendra Binwal (Jun 16, 2015)

patkim said:


> just as a caution make sure that your laptop does support RAM more than 4 GB. Else the excess will be of no use.
> Presence of free RAM Slot may not always mean possibility of upgrade if the laptop came pre-installed with it's max RAM capacity, just in worst case situation.
> 
> Also I assume you have 64 Bit OS as 32 Bit OS shall not see any RAM > 4 GB as well.
> ...



This laptop supports max 16 GB RAM. 

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> What I meant is instead of going for 4+2 GB , go for a 4+4 GB Dual channel kit



Dude i don't have enough money to buy another 4 GB. My budget is 2500 INR. And in this budget i can only buy 4GB.

- - - Updated - - -



jeniscott said:


> purchased lenovo G50-70(59-417110) it is with 2gb ram and dos and i introduced windows 8.1  i feels it is bit laggy and moderate i think it is ram issue
> so i need to redesign my ram and i need to include another 4gb ram
> WHICH RAM IS SUITABLE DDR3 OR DDR3L IF WE INSTALL DDR3 DO I GET ANY PROB


Oh yeah I also got same laptop n yes RAM is less. But I never faced any problem in simple works. Only in gaming I get problem Sometimes. If u don't play games then Upgrade 2GB only.
This Laptop Supports DDR3L (L stands for Low Voltage). So u need to buy RAM which Support 1.35V voltage not 1.5V. If u will buy DDR3 RAM with 1.5V, that won't work in this Laptop.
I am attaching this picture. Buy the RAM with same specification. 2GB or 4GB, it's your choice.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 16, 2015)

oh you already own a 2GB RAM, then thats okay.. i thought u had a 4 GB one and gonna buy a 2 GB one


----------



## Dheerendra Binwal (Jun 16, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> oh you already own a 2GB RAM, then thats okay.. i thought u had a 4 GB one and gonna buy a 2 GB one



 No I have 2GB and I will add 4GB more or 2GB more. Still confused. In above pic you can see that max RAM capacity is 16GB.


----------

